# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Mike's Phat Frogs=AWESOME!

## Kabikano

Mike sold me 4 Pacman Frogs yesterday and they are awesome! And so is he! Long story short, I messed up our first appointment to meet and Mike drove a couple of hours to meet me. Messed up right? I texted him and explained what happened and he totally understood with no hard feeling at all. Set up a time and place to meet up again 2 days later and we did the deal. He sold me some very nice Pacmans and if you would like to see them, click here KABIKANO: PACMAN FROG PICK UPS - YouTube He also spent some time helping me understand their husbandy and care. He told me about how certain lines were created and he filled me in on his plans and goals with his line of frogs. Really cool dude!

Thanks again Mike and WE WILL be doing business again!

Ric

----------



----------


## Heather

Congrats on your new frogs! They look great  :Smile: .

----------


## Jabbadagulp

Congrats! 

Does Mike have a website? 

Thanks!

----------


## Kabikano

> Congrats on your new frogs! They look great .


Thank you!

----------


## Kabikano

> Congrats! 
> 
> Does Mike have a website? 
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you and Mikes Phat Frogs - Home

This is the site up right now but he is creating another one as you will see at this link. But, his info is correct thus far.

----------

